# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Kingtropin kit

## Beefcheeks7

Anyone running this or seen it? Have a chance to grab 50 at a very good price.

----------

